# REVIEW: 2011 Travis Rice pro



## attackbananaman (Jan 2, 2012)

I am glad your happy with your board I just bought this season the new Attack Banana and I absolutely love it! I agree with your mentioned stability on the groom and ice its great. I love the all around aspect of my board and am a lover of Lib Tech in general. Continue to enjoy your board:thumbsup:


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

Sweet man, been enjoying my 161.5 this season. What's your height/weight? I agree it's one of the best all round sticks out there.


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm 185 lbs (to 195 depending lol). 6'2"! I found the 164.5 to be my perfect all-mountain board size. I thought about 161.5 but I really like charging hard and racing everyone in sight when I see a challenge. Though I mostly try and enjoy the whole mountain, I needed a board that can flip on a dime for a speed chase should it come up!  And boy does the T Rice cover it all. Has not failed me yet on any terrain.


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

It's a great board for charging. I weigh about 170, had it out yesterday, such a fun board. You can't beat the MTX- I never, ever worry about losing an edge, it really changes things.


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

Took my 2011 HP out yesterday, HUGE upgrade from the Skate Banana, this board is unreal. Its def stiffer and less forgiving, but if you know how to ride then this board is like driving a Cadillac.


----------



## dice (Oct 5, 2009)

Here's a night video I took real early in the season on my T. Rice! Not much snow so just having fun until it started raining!

Cheers...


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'll add some thoughts....

I'm 6'4'' 210 and I've been riding the 161.5 on everything on the mountain since last March and love it. Even at my size it outperforms my old 167 cambered board in powder. 

I would probably enjoy a bigger pow specific board for the deep stuff, but I've used it for some real deep stuff this year with no problems. 

Fast board with lots of pop...tons of fun.


----------



## mb889 (Feb 14, 2012)

Damn it I want one. The good, I can get it at a smokin deal. The bad, my rep is out. So I guess I'll have to wait for next years model. Question is what size? I'm 5'9" 178, 10.5 boot. I ride a 156 Turbo Dream now. I'm thinking of keeping that for back country pow days. I ride fairly aggressive. I love hitting any kind of natural terrain jumps and park jumps. I'm pretty sure I want the HP version. So what size? Thanks guys. Sorry for a bit of a high jack.


----------



## danm (Jan 16, 2010)

mb889 said:


> Damn it I want one. The good, I can get it at a smokin deal. The bad, my rep is out. So I guess I'll have to wait for next years model. Question is what size? I'm 5'9" 178, 10.5 boot. I ride a 156 Turbo Dream now. I'm thinking of keeping that for back country pow days. I ride fairly aggressive. I love hitting any kind of natural terrain jumps and park jumps. I'm pretty sure I want the HP version. So what size? Thanks guys. Sorry for a bit of a high jack.


157 sounds about right...


----------



## quintanamobana (Jan 23, 2012)

I picked up a new Travis Rice Pro pointy-pow 161.5 Limited Edition the other day for 40% off and just spent the last two days riding it in good snow at Copper and WP. Absolutely love this board, took me a few runs to get dialed in on it coming from an old camber only NS Heritage, but after that I was loving it. Got a bunch of clean powder lines in on Union Peak at Copper and this board felt so good. Plenty of pop, super stable landings, and easy to whip around in tight tree runs. Also don't think I caught an edge once over the two days in situations where I for sure would have on the NS.
I had tried out a skate banana for a few days earlier this year and did not like it, so blindly buying the TRice was a bit of a gamble for me but I convinced myself to give it a shot since it was 40% off. Having the camber under your feet (with rocker in the center) solved all the issues I had with the skate banana. Very happy with my purchase!
I'm 6'3" 200lbs and the 161.5 suits me best, I think the only time I'll be wishing for the 164 is on DEEP powder days.


----------



## sidewall (Nov 6, 2009)

You got the Art of Flight board for 40% off? That's the board I got- absolutely love the graphics. That's an amazing deal. Funny enough I rode mine out at Cooper, lapping the Super Bee lift all day back in December, top to bottom. 

I had the same experience as you- camber all my life and worried as hell I wouldn't like C2, then it worked out great. 

I feel a little like you on the length- sometimes I wish it were a tiny bit longer but overall it's fine. 
What bindings are you running?


----------



## quintanamobana (Jan 23, 2012)

sidewall said:


> You got the Art of Flight board for 40% off? That's the board I got- absolutely love the graphics. That's an amazing deal. Funny enough I rode mine out at Cooper, lapping the Super Bee lift all day back in December, top to bottom.
> 
> I had the same experience as you- camber all my life and worried as hell I wouldn't like C2, then it worked out great.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's the Art of Flight edition, a shop in town had a 5 hour winter clearance blowout sale this week, I was like "wtf winter is barely halfway over, but sure I'll see what you got." They had this board for 40% off and that was to good to pass up since I was in the market for a new deck anyways, just hadn't decided on the type yet, and the TRice was one of my candidates.
I'm riding in Ride SPI bindings.


----------

